# Industry Nine Wheelset...is it worth the dough?



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive been comtemplating buying a new wheel set for a while now, how does Industry Nine stand up to the competition? I know a thousand bucks is alot to spend on a wheel set, but they look worth it! In case u have'nt seen them, here's the link... http://www.industrynine.net/DH_:_FR i look forward to hearing everyone's input on their expeierence with I9 wheels.Also, any suggestions on a strong wheelset would be greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't really comment on how they ride or if they're worth the money, but if you're going for all out style, they win hands down. If you go for it, have Mavic 823's laced to them for a little extra. They're a great rim and are super easy to run tubeless. (UST rim...)

Personally though, I am a fan of Hadley hubs and prefer a traditional spoked wheel when it comes down to availability of parts. Any shop out there carries standard spokes for that unfortunate "derailleur in spokes" incident. If you can afford to carry a ton of aluminum spokes in your tool box, go I9. (BTW, they offer their hubs in a standard spoke version, but I haven't indulged myself with those. Like I said, Hadley fan.)


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Personally, I would never build anything but DT 14/15g Competition spokes, DT brass nipples, and a good set of hubs and rims. A well-built wheel will cost half as much as an I-9 and be pretty much the same weight. Plus you can get parts at any LBS if you break a spoke.

Not saying that I-9's aren't cool, just saying I don't think I could personally ever justify the price.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

$1000 for a wheel set? No thank you. Especially on a DH bike. The last thing 
I want to worry about is toasting a set of $1000 wheels when a set of $200 wheels work just as well, and less heart ache wnen you ding, fold or taco it.

Use that $ for a trip to Whistler, or some exotic place you've been itching to ride! The memory of an epic ride is much more fullfilling, than having some overpriced bling to look cool on your bike.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have 2 sets of em (one on my am rig, one on my fr rig) have been very happy with them. 

That being said there are other excellent options out there for similar pricepoint (King, Hadley, DT). Really depends on how much $$$ you wanna spend, and how bling you wanna look.

Ask me right now if I would do it again, and I would say probably not (grass is always greener on the other side.....)


----------



## nova66 (Oct 29, 2007)

just keep in mind if you taco one it will cost you about 400.00 to rebuild it.ther spokes are like 10.00 a spoke.i had a customer taco his front wheel and with his discount it still cost him 360.00 for me to rebuild it


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Pre built wheels are never the best bang for buck IMO (the more proprietary the worse)....and most have significant downsides (mentioned above). 


With the current dollar/pound/euro rates, you can get a GREAT wheel set (100% comprable) for ~ 70% less...Check CRC. 


Or check with your favorite wheel builder...


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been looking at the I9s but they seem very prone to spoke damage. Seems like an expensive (but blingy) solution to a problem that doesn't really exist.


----------



## switch55 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> $1000 for a wheel set? No thank you. Especially on a DH bike. The last thing
> I want to worry about is toasting a set of $1000 wheels when a set of $200 wheels work just as well, and less heart ache wnen you ding, fold or taco it.
> 
> Use that $ for a trip to Whistler, or some exotic place you've been itching to ride! The memory of an epic ride is much more fullfilling, than having some overpriced bling to look cool on your bike.


truth.
my outlaws have never let me down. i never even had to true them. kinda hard to justify a grand for a set of wheels when my $200 outlaws have been so good.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

My outlaws suck balls. The hub is toasted and mushy. 

After having ridden i9's, I have to say the engagement/weight combo is pretty bomb. I'd consider an I9 rear, and a hope front. Or a hadly rear. There isn't really any reason to get a super expensive front hub, as long as you can get a strong build on it. 

I9 has also released traditional jbend hubs, so you can buy just the hub and build it up with regular steel jbend spokes if thats your preference. Donno how easy they are to get ahold of, but I saw them in QBP


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of outlaws, i've seen two people taco their front wheel by landing slightly on the front of the bike, which in turn led to some pretty nasty crashes.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoever said that $200 wheels are the same as I9s is so lost that they aren't even worth arguing with. I suppose that means a Mazda 3 is the same as a BMW M6 right? I mean, they both have doors, and engine and a few wheels, so what could possibly be the difference?

I have Outlaws, and I have Industry Nines. The Outlaws are great wheels, FOR THE MONEY. But they aren't spectacular wheels on the whole. I have bearing play, the freehub is slow to engage, and they are heavy-ISH. that said, for what they cost, they are excellent wheels, and a worthy buy for sure. 

The I9s are a world above though. They are much stiffer, in cornering particularly. They engage super fast, and the quality of the parts is impressive to say the least. You get the idea that buying them is a long term investment, unless cheaper wheels which are more of a stopgap. If you're a constant wheel destroyer (read: hack) then build up the I9 standard hubs, and replace spokes as needed. 

You are definitely paying for the bling factor too, and the Made in the US factor, but how is that any different then buying an Intense frame or anything else high end and domestic? 

The simple answer is, LIKE ANYTHING, the Industry Nine stuff is worth it to some, and not to others. If you want them, and can afford them, get them, and revel in their hotness. If you can't afford them, then get Outlaws or something else cheap, and secretly pine for the I9s when nobody is looking.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

dropmachine.com said:


> Whoever said that $200 wheels are the same as I9s is so lost that they aren't even worth arguing with.


no one said that


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> $1000 for a wheel set? No thank you. Especially on a DH bike. The last thing
> I want to worry about is toasting a set of $1000 wheels when a set of $200 wheels work just as well,
> 
> 
> > almost.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

I rode the I9 hubs the other day on an Astrix Huckster and holy moly were they freaking awesome! Hub engagement is every 3 degrees as opposed to Chris Kings 5 degree and everyone elses 7-10 degree. It was sick...hands down, GET THEM!


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> I want to worry about is toasting a set of $1000 wheels when a set of $200 wheels work just as well, and less heart ache wnen you ding, fold or taco it.


No way would I spend that much on a wheel set. Like others have said you could find good/great sets for much less money. Just don't think a 200 set is going to engage or hold up like a upper end set.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> I want to worry about is toasting a set of $1000 wheels when *a set of $200 wheels work just as well*.


perhaps not outright saying they are the same, but definitely inferring it.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

BTW, $1,000 is way to much for wheels though, just get the hubs and lace 'em to either DT Swiss FR rims or Azonic Outlaws rims.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

After reading all the others posts...wtf are they doing with their time? LOL. Seems like everyone is buying rim/hub/spoke packages pre-built...HUGE waste of time and a real way to not get a bad ass setup. Certain companies excel at certain things, dont buy Outlaw wheelsets...they will give you bearing play at some point, timing just depends on your riding style. DT Swiss are good at pretty much everything they do...they are the ONLY exception to the rule, but build your own wheelset man and save some money while your at it.

I recommend what I stated above...DT Swiss FR rims, DT Swiss spokes, and I9 hubs front and rear. You'll probably never have to replace them...or true them for that matter.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

universal cycles now sell's the i9 classic hubs and conversion kits. i recently picked up a rear hub and the 10mm through axle kit. 15% off too! anyways, i had a hope pro II 20mm front hub and built them up with 721's and sapim double butted spokes. overall build cost me about $650 since i didn't have to spring for the front hub and the weight is about 2000 grams.. 

for the past few years i had been using a hope rear hub. overall great quality but the lack of engagement was noticeable especially after riding the i9 for the past few weeks.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Absolutely! The engagement is the first thing I noticed, pedal dropping couldn't be smoother with the I9's; with 120 points and 3 degrees. I really want a set or two. But no way would I buy their rims and/or spokes...too pricey for something thats going to break anyway.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

dropmachine.com said:


> Whoever said that $200 wheels are the same as I9s is so lost that they aren't even worth arguing with. I suppose that means a Mazda 3 is the same as a BMW M6 right? I mean, they both have doors, and engine and a few wheels, so what could possibly be the difference?
> 
> I have Outlaws, and I have Industry Nines. The Outlaws are great wheels, FOR THE MONEY. But they aren't spectacular wheels on the whole. I have bearing play, the freehub is slow to engage, and they are heavy-ISH. that said, for what they cost, they are excellent wheels, and a worthy buy for sure.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hadley have always taken care of me....My hubs are 5 years old....and I plan on running them a long time.....Hadley's and 823's

wouldn't run I9's.....IMO something is structual wrong with the spokes


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have run the following wheelsets over the last few years.

108pt Hadley in 729s
CK in 729s
I9 in DT 5.1
Hope in 4.2
Outlaws
Dee Maxxes

Nothing compares to the I9 engagement except for the 108 pt Hadleys, but they dont make the 108 pt anymore. The I9s are insaine stiff. You can feel the Outlaws flex a lot. The Hopes engagement are pretty nice for the price. You can have a set of Hope/DT Swiss or Mavic built for about $350 delivered from CRC. My Outlaws are my resort wheels. I beat the crap out of them and they have been holding strong. When my Outlaws are done Ill throw them away and buy a set of Hope/DT Swiss 6.1s. I wouldnt pay $1000 for I9s. I paid $700 for a custom set and that is about the max I would ever pay for wheels again.

If you have the money and you want bling, get them. If you want a good wheelset and dont want to break the bank look into Hopes and a rim of your choice on CRC.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

*rear classic style*



William42 said:


> After having ridden i9's, I have to say the engagement/weight combo is pretty bomb. I'd consider an I9 rear, and a hope front. Or a hadly rear. There isn't really any reason to get a super expensive front hub, as long as you can get a strong build on it.
> 
> I9 has also released traditional jbend hubs, so you can buy just the hub and build it up with regular steel jbend spokes if thats your preference. Donno how easy they are to get ahold of, but I saw them in QBP


they're easy to order direct from I9. and, they are only $550 w/o spokes!:eekster:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I9 has superior engagement and top notch quality.


HOWEVER.. you can buy some AMAZING quality wheels for half as much. Is it worth it to you? For me personally it's not justifiable and the extra few degrees of engagement is largely irrelevant and can usually be overcome by better skill.


----------



## mb-3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a link for their new "classic" hubs. This is for all you dip$hits/haters out there.

http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Worth the money? No.

Honestly, Hope Pro II's laced to Mavic 823's with a good wheel builder is really all you need. Light weight, strong, and can go UST. If you want to spend a bit more you can go Hadley Hubs.

But in all honesty, I don't see what's so great about I9 wheels. I honestly think people go crazy for them cause they're $1000 bucks and are fooled into thinking they're the best simply cause they're the most expensive. A good hub to Mavic 823's is everything you need...spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, although i havent ridden them, i could never justify that high price tag. I really doub they are better than 823's laced to hopes. If you want bling factor, then get like red pro 2's on white syncros FR rims.

If you consider that my outlaws, and other peoples, have done them very well, then its really hard to see why the l9's are 5 times more expensive. Some one saying that they know someone who buckled their Outlaws after a slight sketchy landing sounds very odd. Ive completley thrashed my outlaws on my hardtail and theyve done very well.


----------



## StevenT (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes, I9's are expensive but for the quality of workmanship you get it way above any other component you will be putting on your bike. I live about an hour away from I9 and when I picked up my wheels, one of the owners asked if I would like a tour of their facility. During my tour of their two warehouse facility, I could tell that the owner knew everything possible about the wheel and really was passionate about cycling. I9 is a great company who makes a killer product. 

They cost alot but if possible, buy a pair!


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Well we all want to support the good guys 
There is no doubt that the wheelset is fantastic. And whilst id much rather be supporting a small company over a large company like mavic, the cost is still crazy expensive. I dont think the quality is 300$ or 400$ better.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

So what is? People pay extraordinary amounts of money for a Foes bike, which I will never be able to figure out. Can you tell me that an Intense is worth more then an Iron Horse Sunday? 

What it comes down to is the value to a particular person. THe I9's definitely have a performance edge over cheaper products, that can't be argued. Whether or not its worth it to you is an entirely personal judgements. 

But, its funny to see people argue about a "bling" product, then spec something like an X.0 or XTR rear derailleur, which costs a bunch more then the product below it, with negligible performance benefits.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I have 2 sets of I9s that I run on the DH bike, 1 is laced to 823s and the other is getting relaced to ds28s (syncros) or 721s for a light weight back up set.
Been beating the original set for 2 years now no issues and the bearings are still good. Gone through 5 rear hoops and the one on it now is in need of changing. 

Engagement is incredible and for a quick half pedal out of a corner or before a hit in a race I love it. Super stout and burly...

There are good wheelsets out there, I just prefer to run these.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

like i said earlier, $550 for a rear hub only. how can ya beat that?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

$550 is for a set of hubs according to their site...


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

nhodge, you can get them, the classic hubs, for less than $550. like i said before with universal cycles 15% discount i got a rear i9 classic hub for $375 which is on par with ck's. and there is a dealer selling sets, front and rear, on ebay for $499 (extra $30 for 20mm front conversion kit). 

and smt and others, the spokes are a non-issue with the classic hubs since you use traditional j-bends of your choosing.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

to the one of ancient wisdom;

w/ those numbers, that's getting tempting. but i am pretty happy w/ my 72 Hadley. if my original 108 had held up, it wouldn't be a thought.


----------



## OneDog (Mar 27, 2021)

I've owned a pair of 245ts for 6 years and more than 15,000 miles. Never a problem, not had to have them tried, not one broken spoke. Are they worth $800, they are to me.

Ive been comtemplating buying a new wheel set for a while now, how does Industry Nine stand up to the competition? I know a thousand bucks is alot to spend on a wheel set, but they look worth it! In case u have'nt seen them, here's the link... Industry Nine - Page not found i look forward to hearing everyone's input on their expeierence with I9 wheels.Also, any suggestions on a strong wheelset would be greatly appreciated!?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Dave Thomas


----------

